# Kids see mom with BF kids



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

As many of you know, my STBXW has been living in another state and yesterday skipped with my kids. This time she said ,"guess who is sitting next to me?". It turns out it's her BFs kids who are about the same age as ours 5,10. My kids had met these kids when they had a sleep over at the BF's house. Anyways, I was pissed. Didn't say anything to STBXW but I was just mad. My kids may be young and naive, but I thought what the hell kinda message do you send our kids who's mother chose to live thousands if miles away. I just don't know what to do when my oldest begins to put this BS together. I wouldn't be so mad if this had not happened so soon. We just started the divorce process. Just ranting. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Houstondad said:


> As many of you know, my STBXW has been living in another state and yesterday skipped with my kids.


What do you mean "skipped" with your kids?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Your right. When I divorced, I waited a while to introduce my daughter when dating. It was kinda funny. The first time she met my husband, she drew a picture of us getting married, she was 4 at the time. I did marry a fabulous man and he has been a wonderful father to our children! I knew the first day we met that this was the one! 

I did not date too often when I divorced. I was busy attending college and working. I was set up by my supervisor and I really didn't want to go, but I did. My ex husband moved his gf in 3 days after I left him. I knew he was unfaithful, he still is and told my daughter when she was 15.

Anyways, good luck. This will get easier as time goes on. All you can do is focus on your children and raise them well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you look into a "morality clause" in your separation agreement? It's probably too late now, though.

C


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry about the "skipped" wording. Damn iPhone. Anyways, I meant Skype. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

There's no morality clause. And we don't do separation here in Texas. My wife's infidelity occurred before I filed and she sees nothing wrong with her choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Houstondad said:


> Sorry about the "skipped" wording. Damn iPhone. Anyways, I meant Skype. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, I can relate.

The my iPhone is always doing the same to me.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh. And one last thing. I'm realizing it can be tricky to use this site with my iphone. I meant this to be posted in the Divorcing forum. Not the Considering Divorce. LOL


----------

